# Anyone keeping crotalus horridus?



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

*Anyone keeping crotalus horridus? Timber rattlesnake.*

I like these guys as a possible future specimen, anyone have any views on this particular species? 
Just want to know what sort of dealings people have had keeping these...

Also, another question, what causes the snakes to lose sections of their rattle?


----------



## dave28 (Jun 19, 2008)

sorry mate being nosey thats obviously the latin name what are they exactly?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

timber rattlesnake, ones going on my license next year, I want a canebrake phase, I know some people say they are underestimated and one nearly killed Mark O Shea.

And the rattle is pretty brittle can just snap sections off in day to day going about.


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

SiUK said:


> timber rattlesnake, ones going on my license next year, I want a canebrake phase, I know some people say they are underestimated and one nearly killed Mark O Shea.


I think every snake is underestimated to be honest. But yeah I was just looking at the canebrake phase myself earlier, it's a pretty good one!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yeah they are my favourite rattlesnake, im definately looking to get one next year when I update my license.


----------



## dave28 (Jun 19, 2008)

never seen or heard of 1 of them before dont keep snakes myself but dont recall ever seeing that kind around in a shop from all the places ive been, but then again theres alot of people on here who have never seen a chineese crocodile lizard (shinasaurus crocodillious) like me and my fiancee own a pair. as being rare as and also an endangered species


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

theres one for sale at the moment, in jurrassic ark £250 so its a bit steep but you dont see them around that much tbh, I have only ever seen one once before.


----------



## dave28 (Jun 19, 2008)

o rite siuk wheres that cant find it on web?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

reptile shop prices

there it is mate


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

That's some value for a breeding trio of westerns! 

That's pretty unfortunate for sections of the rattle to fall off on a normal days activity.. I was thinking it would have to get caught in something or excessive rattling.

What's the going price for a normal phased timber?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yeah it would have to get knock against something or get caught, but I included that in day to day going about : victory:

And im not sure mate, and thats not a bad price but you have to think about where they are going to go if you do breed them, they are pretty common, and you can get hatchlings/young ones for £25, plus they grow like weeds.


----------



## dave28 (Jun 19, 2008)

dont like answering there phone do they siuk at jurrasic ark lol would love to know if it there still and what sex it is.


----------



## dave28 (Jun 19, 2008)

nice snake tho piraya1 just had a nose on the net at them, dont think id ever keep snakes but good luck in getting hold of some.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

*WOw*



SiUK said:


> theres one for sale at the moment, in jurrassic ark £250 so its a bit steep but you dont see them around that much tbh, I have only ever seen one once before.


Thatys fckng steep!!!

Caught a whole bunch of them in Arkansas a few years ago!!!

Nice animals but very skitty (wild caught a least)


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

Canebrakes no longer exist as a subspp. "Atricaudatus" was collapsed earlier this year. Horridus horridus is now the only recognisied spp. Timber rattlesnake is the common name and is on discussion for full protection in the US due to its decline. Habitat destruction and over collection for the rattlesnake roundups are wholly to blame. Commonly available in Europe, expect to pay approx £100 per CB baby.


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

wouldn't the canebrake be considered a subspecies of c. horridus rather than a phase?
should ave read the above thread first oops!


----------



## mad achmed (Jul 5, 2008)

SiUK said:


> timber rattlesnake, ones going on my license next year, I want a canebrake phase, I know some people say they are underestimated and one nearly killed Mark O Shea.
> 
> And the rattle is pretty brittle can just snap sections off in day to day going about.


what snake aint nearly killed catweasle


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

:lol2: true, hes had alot of bites


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Is C. horridus protected by law here in europe? Are they available without restrictions in captivity?


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

ithink these are stunning snakes


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

sorry for this intrusion but...........catweasel re: o shea excellent!!!:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------

